# Another passing



## DaveHawk (Mar 11, 2019)

Mom went Oct 16th after 6 months of a cancer battle . At her memorial service I knew dad was not long in following her. 3 weeks before he passed on March 5th he was diagnosed with cancer . We had his memorial service Saturday. I was presented with His Veterans Flag. what a great honor ! 

Yesterday I finally decided to get back to turning and some woodwork. Only thing has has keep me going besides my faith is getting up 5 mornings a week to work out at 5:30 , which helped to focus on the day. I thought that getting away from substance abuse 40 years ago was hard there is nothing to prepare you for losing both parents in a short amount of time. 

Just to let you all know I appreciate each and every one of you and I check in on the postings often. I hope to start contributing again at some point. I'm going to be taking a lot of time to turkey hunt and then a extended ride across the country on my bike this summer. So my posting will be scattered until for a while longer. 
God Bless 
Be safe in the shop and in life. Enjoy family 1st.

Reactions: Sincere 18


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 11, 2019)

Been there done that and know how you feel David! It takes a little time for the hurt to subside!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2019)

Terribly difficult time to go through. My heart goes out to you. Stay busy and look to the future. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 11, 2019)

My wife and I have you and your family in our thoughts and prayers. I have my father flag and will treasure it forever.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 11, 2019)

Prayers David..........they are healed and well; as well as together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 11, 2019)

I'll definitely keep you and your family in my prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2019)

Dave, my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 11, 2019)

David- good vibes and prayers coming your way to you and to your family. May you find strength, courage, hope comfort and peace........

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2019)

Ride man ride! The road gives you time to reflect and focus on new directions. Been there too. Lost my mom, my marriage, my family, my home, and my business all in 1 year. I took some time off to hunt and fish, it helped. Now I'd jump on the bike and be gone. Thoughts and prayers be with you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 11, 2019)

Dave, that's a rough situation you've gone through. My wife's parent died in 2004 within three hours of each other from totally independent causes. They were both 90 and had been in failing health for a couple of years. Having them go together like that ended up being a real blessing as the survivor would have been very depressed otherwise. 
In 2016, my mother died on Sept 7 and my dad died Dec 25. There was a party on Christmas eve at his house, which was a family tradition. He said during the party that this Christmas would be the first time in 69 years that he'd not been with my mom. Guess God had other plans and he was taken the next morning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2019)

Hang in there! Both my parents have been gone for quite a few years, but the memories and lessons last a lifetime.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2019)

David, I offer offer my sincerest condolences to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 11, 2019)

All the best Dave. I can tell you almost the same timing and events happened with my parents. (many years ago already). Wish you all the best, stay focused and carry on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 15, 2019)

I want to bless you all for your thoughts a prayers. They are very much appreciated. Thank you.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 16, 2019)

Both of my parents are still with us. But I have witnessed this with my wife and her parents. AS a minister I have witnessed this many times over the years. It's never easy. Time and faith. You have both. And you are right, there is nothing we can experience that prepares us for this kind of loss and sadness. I will pray for shalom for you and yours. - Clay

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

